# Puerto irda para Celulares



## viperfas (Nov 6, 2005)

Bueno Este es un proyecto simple que se utiliza para interconectar tu celular con la PC.
Uno de los inconvenientes es conseguir el único e imprescindible integrado que da vida a tal proyecto  "TFDS4500"

El circuito es muy simple y sirve para varios modelos de celulares:
- ALCATEL: 557A / 557A
- NOKIA:  7280 / 7270 / 7260 / 3650 / 3660 / 9300 / 6260 / 6170 / 9500 / 5140 / 6230 / 6820 / 3200 / 6600 / 6620 / 7250i / 6800 / 6100 / 5100 / 7210
- SONY ERICSSON:  P910 / P900 /  P800 / J200i / K300 / K500i / F500i / k700I / S700i / Z200 / Z600 / T630 / T616 / T610 / T637 / T68i / T300 / T310
- SAMSUNG:  D500 / P730 / E630 / E600 /  E715 / D410 / V200 / S300 / P400 / P100 / S100
- MOTOROLA: MPX300 / MPX / MPX220 / A768i
- SIEMENS: SL65 / S65 / M65 / SL55
- SAGEM: X7 / X6
- PANASONIC: X70 / GD88
- INNOSTREAM: 55
- INCLUIDO CUALQUIER DISPOSITIVO INFRAROJO Y FUTUROS CELULARES CON ESTA TECNOLOGIA

Los únicos requerimientos aparentes: tener una moterboard que tenga soporte para irda.-(la gran mayoria posee soporte) - leer manual de tu placa base.-

Dejo uno de los enlace para que observen la simplicidad del circuito y las conexiones a las distintas placas madre de las diversas marcas y los mínimos componentes necesarios.-

http://www.infraredport.de

LA UNICA PETICION ES INFORMACION DE DONDE SE PUEDE CONSEGUIR EL DICHO INTEGRADO "TFDS4500", QUIEN LO PUEDA CONSEGUIR Y/O ENVIAR ESTARE MUY AGRADECIDO.-

por demás consultas y/o información mi correo es *viperfas@hotmail.com*


----------



## viperfas (Nov 14, 2005)

Necesito que me vendan algunos, o simplemente donde lo puedo adquirir soy de Argentina, de la provincia de Córdoba.-


----------



## viperfas (Nov 15, 2005)

Mas Informacion del tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about830.html

Y gracias a las personas que aportan datos y/o preguntas!!!!


----------

